# dumb base layer question



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

so this year im going to ride in a pair of long underwear similar to the UA cold gear 2.0 etc (compression), so heres my question, do you roll the bottom up so that its not in the boot, or do you put it over your sock? what do people do? also are people free balling under these things or rocking some sort of non cotton boxer briefs?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i free ball it all the way, and i put them over my socks and in my boots. its comfortable. sometimes i even pull them over my heels and ride like that.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks man, im just concerned with maybe a seam pressing up against my leg or ankle and causing some pain or discomfort. anyone else?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I wear spandexy boxer briefs, then smartwool long underwear, I do not put them in my boots, I just bunch them up right to the tops.

I get weird pressure points with my long underwear in my boots.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

32 boxers...made from the same stuff as their baselayer. I always put my baselayer pant leg over my sock so it goes into the boot.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Over the socks and in the boot for my base layer and some Starter base layer type underwear.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Only a dump question if you are worried about you base layer top color matching your base layer bottom color....some on here are worried about such a thing. 

I pull my socks over my base layer. I only were a bottom base layer in very cold conditions, it has to be below 15 degrees with wind chill around 0 for me to were a bottom base layer, both pairs of snow board pants I have a thin layer of insulation.


----------



## jonnybanz (Oct 26, 2010)

hey, this may be a dumb question but do i really need a base layer? i live in the middle of minnesota where its gets pretty cold but i have 686 manual reaper and manual pants and its a full on coat not a shell. i just wear a t shirt, a flannel, jeans, boxers, and some thick socks is that bad or what?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't wear anything cotton when I ride.

I am a HUGE fan of the smartwool baselayer. I wear it every time I ride.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

jonnybanz said:


> hey, this may be a dumb question but do i really need a base layer? i live in the middle of minnesota where its gets pretty cold but i have 686 manual reaper and manual pants and its a full on coat not a shell. i just wear a t shirt, a flannel, jeans, boxers, and some thick socks is that bad or what?



It all about what works for you, if that keeps you out in the snow all day with out getting cold than no reason to change up. If you are are retreating in doors after a couple of hours than is time to look for something different...Lift tickets and travel cost too much to have retreat inside because its cold!


----------



## AustinWilliams (Feb 3, 2010)

Burton Dryride FTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

kysnowboarder said:


> I pull my socks over my base layer. I only were a bottom base layer in very cold conditions, it has to be below 15 degrees with wind chill around 0 for me to were a bottom base layer, both pairs of snow board pants I have a thin layer of insulation.



I don't tuck my base layer in my boot, the seam always works into bad spot, very annoying.

Seriously, though...15F is very cold?


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Bones said:


> I don't tuck my base layer in my boot, the seam always works into bad spot, very annoying.
> 
> Seriously, though...15F is very cold?


Cold enough for me to wear the base layer pants, and for this conversation that all that matters.....


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Socks go over my base layer and then into my boot and my balls be a danglin' otherwise I wouldn't be able to use my ass zipper on my ninja suit effectively.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

As someone already said, go for what works.

BUT, the idea behind base layers is to have a layer against your skin that won't retain water... which would make you cold and clammy after sweating a lot and then cooling down (say after a 10-minute chat and THEN getting on a slow lift).
The thicker UA type stuff does help with warmth, but nothing that thin right against your skin is going to retain all that much heat by itself

Some people wear t-shirts and are ok, but those tend to be the folks who ride with a lot of venting open (to minimize sweatting).

Personally, I don't have a problem with being hot and sweaty... but being cold and clammy does bug me. As such, I wear syntheic base layers and would not wear cotton on the hill.


jonnybanz said:


> hey, this may be a dumb question but do i really need a base layer? i live in the middle of minnesota where its gets pretty cold but i have 686 manual reaper and manual pants and its a full on coat not a shell. i just wear a t shirt, a flannel, jeans, boxers, and some thick socks is that bad or what?


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks everyone, i think im going to try my base layer pants over my socks and then in the boot, walked around like that in my house for an hour or two and it felt fine.


----------

